# FITCO Ground Fogger Help



## TWWilkins2894 (Oct 31, 2006)

I recently bought a FITCO ground fogger for my wife at the Spirit Store. However I did not inspect the inside of the box and when I opened it today (31 Oct) found that the instruction manual was missing. Does anyone out their have an instruction manual they could email me or fax to me. The Spirit Store does not have any more in stock so I am stuck unless I get the instructions to operate. FAX is 301 866 1704. Thanks


----------

